# WoW Fenster lässt sich nicht vergrößern



## Versace83 (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem. Wenn ich WoW Starte, vergrößert sich das Interface nicht auf die komplette Bildschirmgröße. Nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Bildschirms wird für das Ausführen von WoW verwendet, der Rest bleibt schwarz.


Hat einer eine Lösung?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Massìv (20. Februar 2010)

Ich versteh nicht ganz was du meinst?
Mach mal einen Screen bitte!


----------



## Crucial² (20. Februar 2010)

Versuch mal zwischen "Fenstermodus" und dem normalem (weiß grade nicht wie das genannt wird) hin- und her zu wechseln. Evtl. tut sich dann was?


----------



## Arosk (20. Februar 2010)

Auflösung auf Breitbild umstellen.


----------



## Versace83 (20. Februar 2010)

ich hatte versucht einen screen zu machen, allerdings wird nur ein screen vom wow Fenster gemacht und nicht vom komletten Bildschirm. Auflösung ist auf Breitbild gestellt und das mit Fenstermodus und normalem modus wechseln habe ich auch schon versucht tut sich nix... 

meine Maus kann auch nur in dem WoW Fenster agieren, der Teil außenrum, der schwarz ist, kann nciht genutzt werden.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Februar 2010)

Desktop Auflösung?
WoW Auflösung?
Es gibt da bei Nvidia ne Einstellung die den Unterschied an Auflösung durch den Schwarzen Rand weg


----------



## Versace83 (21. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tipp... hat funktioniert.


----------

